# Google Play Support Please



## Wyered1 (Oct 30, 2017)

I would really like it if you would add Google Play TV and Movies for those of us that have bought into and still prefer the Google ecosystem for movies and TV. I refuse to purchase most of my movies on Amazon because they spent years limiting their support to Kindle devices and blackballing Android. This business strategy aggravates me which is the reason I don't use Apple products either. Vudu would be an option I suppose, but I have a lot of content on Google Play Movies already. I use a Chromecast, but it would be nice for the TiVo to include it as an option for renting movies and such.


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you should be able to watch at least your Google purchased movies on Vudu now with the recent consolidation of the Movies Anywhere stuff.


----------

